# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vdsl και asus rt-ac68u router

## iliplus

Με την ευκαιρία του πρώτου μου ποστ εδώ να χαιρετίσω το φόρουμ.
Να ευχαριστήσω που με τις γνώσεις των μελών του έχω λύσει πολλά θέματα και απορίες τόσα χρόνια.
Αν και είμαι μέλος και σας διαβάζω πολύ καιρό, πρώτη φορά γράφω να ρωτήσω κάτι.
Δε χρειάστηκε ως τώρα αφού σκαλίζοντας ήδη υπάρχοντα θέματα έβρισκα τη λύση. Ίσως και τώρα να έχει δοθεί κάπου η απάντηση στο ερωτημα μου και να μην τη βρήκα.

Σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμιστώ τώρα που έφτασε και στην περιοχή μου η δυνατότητα (κέντρο Αθήνας) από adsl σε Vdsl 50.
Όμως έχω ήδη το ρούτερ της Asus rt-ac68u που έχω σεταρει πολύ χρήσιμα φίλτρα για να ελέγχω την πρόσβαση των παιδιών στο ιντερνετ και να την κόβω μετά από μια ώρα. Δυστυχώς, αν δεν "κατεβάσεις" τον διακόπτη δεν αφήνουν το ιντερνετ με τίποτα, όσοι έχουν μικρά παιδιά καταλαβαίνουν πιστέυω τι εννοώ.

Η απορία μου λοιπον είναι, θα μπορώ να συνεχίσω να χρησιμοποιώ το δικό μου ρούτερ και να έχω τηλέφωνο, αφήνοντας στην άκρη το ρούτερ της εταιρίας;
Αν αυτό είναι δυνατό θα ήταν η ιδιανική λύση.
Αν όχι, μήπως τα ρούτερ που δίνει η vodafone (από αυτούς έχω προσφορά προς το παρόν) παρέχουν αντιστοιχη δυνατότητα ελέγχου προσβασης στο ιντερνετ μερικών (και όχι όλων) συσκευών στο σπίτι;

----------


## Dark_Man

> Με την ευκαιρία του πρώτου μου ποστ εδώ να χαιρετίσω το φόρουμ.
> Να ευχαριστήσω που με τις γνώσεις των μελών του έχω λύσει πολλά θέματα και απορίες τόσα χρόνια.
> Αν και είμαι μέλος και σας διαβάζω πολύ καιρό, πρώτη φορά γράφω να ρωτήσω κάτι.
> Δε χρειάστηκε ως τώρα αφού σκαλίζοντας ήδη υπάρχοντα θέματα έβρισκα τη λύση. Ίσως και τώρα να έχει δοθεί κάπου η απάντηση στο ερωτημα μου και να μην τη βρήκα.
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμιστώ τώρα που έφτασε και στην περιοχή μου η δυνατότητα (κέντρο Αθήνας) από adsl σε Vdsl 50.
> Όμως έχω ήδη το ρούτερ της Asus rt-ac68u που έχω σεταρει πολύ χρήσιμα φίλτρα για να ελέγχω την πρόσβαση των παιδιών στο ιντερνετ και να την κόβω μετά από μια ώρα. Δυστυχώς, αν δεν "κατεβάσεις" τον διακόπτη δεν αφήνουν το ιντερνετ με τίποτα, όσοι έχουν μικρά παιδιά καταλαβαίνουν πιστέυω τι εννοώ.
> 
> Η απορία μου λοιπον είναι, θα μπορώ να συνεχίσω να χρησιμοποιώ το δικό μου ρούτερ και να έχω τηλέφωνο, αφήνοντας στην άκρη το ρούτερ της εταιρίας;
> ...


Οσο καιρο ασχολουμαι με την vf, δεν εχω δει ποτε κανεναν να μπορει να σεταρει asus modem πληρως για να σηκωνει και voip (συνηθως, σε vdsl δινουν voip τηλεφωνια), επομενως δεν νομιζω να μπορεσεις να το εχεις ως κυριο modem για να σηκωνει ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνια. 

Αλλα

1. Μπορεις να βαλεις το μοντεμ που θα σου στειλουν (sercomm h300s/zte h267a/tp link 100v) να σηκωνει ιντερνετ + τηλεφωνια, με κλειστο wifi, και να βαλεις το asus σαν access point/router απο οπου θα μπαινουν ολες οι συσκευες

2. Να αγορασεις fritz!box 7530/7590, το οποιο θα μπορεσεις να στησεις και τηλεφωνια και ιντερνετ (δηλ σε αυτο το μοντεμ στηνεται πανευκολα η voip τηλεφωνια) και να το εχεις ως κυριο μοντεμ για ολα. Στο fritz!box μπορεις να ρυθμισεις τα παντα (απο αποψη φιλτρων) και να εχεις προσβαση απομακρυσμενα μεσω του app σε Android-iOS. 

2α. Σου παραθετω λινκ για το στησιμο του fritzbox: https://www.insomnia.gr/forums/topic...5%CF%89%CE%BD/
Το παραπανω λινκ ειναι ο τροπος με τον οποιο θα τραβηξεις τα στοιχα voip απο h300s modem και στα σχολια-μηνυματα θα βρεις οδηγιες απο αλλα μελη για το πως στηνεται σε 5 λεπτα το voip σε fritz!box με τα στοιχεια που τραβηξε το προγραμμα.

----------


## iliplus

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση
Από όσο έψαξα είχα καταλήξει στη λύση που προτείνεις και συ,  το asus σαν access point.
Αυτό όμως που δεν ήξερα και ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση ήταν η λύση του fritzbox. Θα το ψάξω και αυτό το ρούτερ και βλέπουμε. 
 :Respekt:

----------


## Dark_Man

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση
> Από όσο έψαξα είχα καταλήξει στη λύση που προτείνεις και συ,  το asus σαν access point.
> Αυτό όμως που δεν ήξερα και ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση ήταν η λύση του fritzbox. Θα το ψάξω και αυτό το ρούτερ και βλέπουμε.


Ειμαι μηνες τωρα με fritz!box 7530, ειναι οτι πρεπει.

Να'σαι καλα, καλη συνεχεια

----------

